

Uber to Brussels government: please stop lying and playing games - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/news/uber-brussels-government-please-stop-spreading-misinformation-playing-games/

======
thu
I have read both this article and the Uber blog post. Although I don't follow
closely what is happening (I'm from Belgium), it seems the blog post is short
on "facts".

They state they have been in contact, not that their activity was deemed legal
by the authorities. They state their will to launch but that's it. A week or
two ago I have heard on the news that the cabinet said to Uber that they
needed to comply with local laws (and that it was not the case).

Uber blog post failed to say if they received any authorization (they probably
didn't), or if they feel they are not doing something illegal.

Uber seems to be illegal in Belgium because they don't comply with rules
regarding paid ride. For instance drivers need to receive authorization before
offering paid ride.

